# 2019 holidays



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

As its an easterly wind and its raining (real November English weather), I've been looking at where to go next year. We only go for a week at a time so that we can not only tow the caravan, we can carry hubby's dialysis stuff with us, so have to look at weight. We usually start about April time (have an allotment so need to plant the babies (vegetables) into the plot). So, looking at Sherwood Forest in Nottinghamshire (Robin Hood area); looking at travelling up to the Highlands of Scotland, will go in early May for this trip as they are famous for midgies (or mosquitoes) and get bitten to hell. We visited here back in the 1990s, at end of June, and I swore to my hubby that the following year, we were off to the south of France just to dry out if nothing else.


Looking at Kent in the south east of England and take in Canterbury with its cathedral (over 1,000 years old), and include a day trip with the car over to France and visit hubby's Uncle's grave (he was killed in WW1), and bringing back lots of wine, preferably before Brexit kicks in and we're only allowed 6 bottles instead of the usual 6 cases or could instead take the train from Kent to Brussels (been to Paris already). 


May take in the Yorkshire coast, best fish & chips ever, you can still taste the salt in the fish, as they have only been caught the morning of you eating them in the afternoon


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

here in east TN in the states were crazy Trump rules for 2 more years I hope no more, we start camping in April with our Volunteer campers club will be a spring start up. We will be a Panther Creek State Park. We have a pot luck supper, games, Us Vets tell war lies LOL, and maybe what new camper we got or what we are getting next. Great to see old friend after a short winter and see a great country to many thing to see just no enough years left to see everything:vs-kiss::vs-kiss::welcome::mc::mc::mc:.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Snap. Can't see everything, more's the pity. I've been to the States as well, but using hotels instead. Visited Wisconsin the first time. Then visited the west coast, visiting San Francisco, Las Vegas, San Diego, Los Angeles, then on the South Western Chief Amtrak to Chicago (had to pick up our flight from there) and last time we visited, met up with a friend who lives in Arizona, so visited the Grand Canyon and Tombstone. Fantastic. But at the end of it, I still missed caravanning and the freedom. I'm wondering when there will be a ferry crossing across the Atlantic - probably never


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

Babstreefern said:


> I'm wondering when there will be a ferry crossing across the Atlantic - probably never


Just wait until they build the bridge across the Bering Strait - then you can spend a couple of years driving all around the world, minus Australia and New Zealand, of course.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

It has been done before. It started in London, and ended in New York city, which included Ewan McGregor (him and his pal did it on motor bikes), and a few others before that, who did it in cars. It was so cool as you all say over your side. It would certainly test out my TomTom sat nav to do that trip


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

if that happens I can't see us going over with our with the narrow streets with our A class motor homes 35 ft.


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

crawford said:


> if that happens I can't see us going over with our with the narrow streets with our A class motor homes 35 ft.


Venice would probably be a wee bit of a problem, too.:biggrin:


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Would need one of those duck boats


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I do Google Earth tour before setting out as I don't really need a nasty surprise. Cornwall and Kent are the worst places for the narrow lanes. Many is the time when driving down these lanes (without the caravan of course) and when arriving at my destination, I've got most of the hedging sticking about the car. Looks good for camouflage though


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

To spend the 2019 holidays I'm going to Bear Lake Utah. It's a good place for fishing, hiking, boating, and have some luxurious living places nearby.


----------

